# May 2021 Photo of the Month Nominations (rebuild)



## snowbear (May 15, 2021)

NOMINATIONS LOST IN THE VANDALISM.  PLEASE RE-NOMINATE PHOTOS FOR MAY 2021.

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others' photos (in this thread) for TPF Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to choose the TPF Photo of the Month.

Winners of Photo of the Month will get (thanks to the site admins for providing prizes!):

Free TPF membership for 12 months.
Automatic entry into Photo of the Year 2021 nominations.

RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE (3) photos, no more.

2) You may not nominate your own photographs, only those of others.

3) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread or gallery where the photo was originally posted.

4) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of the contest as part of a thread or in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster and all rights must belong to original photographer. Photo must have been posted in the month of the current (this) contest, *determined by the GMT (UTC 0) Time Zone*.

5) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

6) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning once in a 12-month period. This person can still win POTM, but they will only receive the prize once.

7) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to this nomination thread and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those whose photos are nominated may like to know that they are in the competition.

8) A member is only allowed to have three (3) of their photos nominated in each month's contest. If more photos are nominated the member will be allowed to decide which photos they would like in the voting.

9) I like bacon and sausage.

How to nominate:

1. Right click image
2. Select "Copy Image URL".
3. In new reply window select image icon from menu bar
4. Paste image URL into dialog box
5. Add Photographer's Name and Photo Title.
6. *Add link to the thread where it was originally posted*.

So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month

Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please follow the link to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them).


----------



## snowbear (May 19, 2021)

bump


----------



## SquarePeg (May 21, 2021)

@snowbear    I can't find the post from @oldhippy that I had nominated for May.  It was a flower (surprise) and titled something about the queen's red dress???

Ed can you repost that one please so I can renominate it?


----------



## oldhippy (May 21, 2021)

Here ya go


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 21, 2021)

Yes, and I posted a woodpecker photo from @K9Kirk that was also lost in the hack. Please repost Kirk!


----------



## K9Kirk (May 21, 2021)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Yes, and I posted a woodpecker photo from @K9Kirk that was also lost in the hack. Please repost Kirk!


Here it is.


----------



## terri (May 21, 2021)

It's a team effort this month!   👏


----------



## PJM (May 21, 2021)

#3 in the thread Shipwreck  in General Gallery by @SquarePeg.


----------



## SquarePeg (May 21, 2021)

PJM said:


> #3 in the thread Shipwreck  in General Gallery by @SquarePeg.
> View attachment 244356


Thanks very much!


----------



## snowbear (May 25, 2021)

"She's Playing Dress Up Again" by @Granddad


----------



## Original katomi (May 26, 2021)

Re the above post #10
Please can you add that image as my pic of the month


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 27, 2021)

"Waiting for the Eclipse" by @Peeb


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 27, 2021)

"Another epic sunrise" by @Philmar


----------



## snowbear (May 29, 2021)

Number 9 from High School Graduation Parade by @SquarePeg


----------

